# [FAQ] liberare spazio (/usr/share/doc ???)

## Tintenstich

Ciao a tutti

E' possibile cancellare i file in /usr/share/doc ??

Mi serve spazio sul disco e devo fare pulizia.......

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Iniziare a cancellare il contenuto

```
# rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles/*

# rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/*
```

Se non vuoi la doc metti nelle tue USE -doc.

----------

## Tintenstich

Ok grazie 1000.........

Sai cosa potrei ancora cancellare??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non penso che ci sia molto altro da cancellare. Di solito è la cartella /usr/portage/distfiles che occupa tanto spazio (ci sono i sorgeti che scarichi).

PS: Ho cabiatoil titolo rendendolo un po' piu' chiaro.

----------

## MyZelF

 *Tintenstich wrote:*   

> Sai cosa potrei ancora cancellare??

 

Se ne parlava qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=123244

----------

